

OQO's Brutal Lesson: Innovate and Die - quoderat
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/04/oqos-brutal-les.html

======
ShabbyDoo
I'd liken their products to an interesting genetic mutation rather than an
evolutionary step. The original machines were expensive and didn't seem to
serve any purpose other than allowing people to say gee-wiz. Their claim was
that, since the device ran windows, corporations could use existing apps as-is
and make them mobile. Nevermind that these apps relied on either (1) a real
keyboard for green screen legacy cases or (2) large type and a real mouse. So,
developers would have had to modify/rewrite anyway. Therefore, why not write
for a blackberry which had the wan connectivity issues solved a long time ago?

------
tophat02
Ever notice that Apple hardly ever uses the word "Innovate"? It seems like
companies use this word when they haven't ACTUALLY done anything innovative,
but would sure like to convince everyone (and themselves) that they did.

~~~
nailer
That's because Apple generally don't innovate, What they do is do existing
things that never went mainstream, and implement them far better than anyone
else ever did.

USB, wireless, backlit LCDs, webcams, silly picture making software, music
composition, DTP (iWork's layout engine), installable apps on phones, touch
phones, etc, etc.

------
stonemetal
Isn't it more like charge 3X the other guy and die. I can get a similar device
from nokia for less than half that or a netbook for 1/3.

------
edw519
Die, yes. Innovate, I dunno. This thing never had a chance.

